# pics of my redtail boa and red tegu



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Enjoy there bigger now
View attachment 59799

View attachment 59800

View attachment 59801

View attachment 59802


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Dang thats awsome, what size tank is the boa in? Dont they get like 8ft long or something like that,i dont really know much about them.

And pic's 2 and 3 rock


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats awesome! Great pics. I have a redtail also, and once had a red tegu


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

sweet thats so sad tho







but awesome feeding picture !!


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

yeha wsome pic what kind is the second one?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

paulpaul said:


> yeha wsome pic what kind is the second one?
> [snapback]1016004[/snapback]​


hahahahahaha,maybe we should read the title? a red tegu







i wanted one of thoes, was goinot get one of thoes or a mangrove but i got the mangrove instead. one of the only tegus that actually likes veggies and fruits, actually supposed ot eat em for their diet. nice tegu man.

J-Rod


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice coloration on the boa, I like it.... looks like you take care of both of them very well.

Also, your tank setup looks really nice, mind taking a few pics of it?


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice coloration on the red tail boa looks like mine when she was that small know she is a big girl 10'1".i am going to be breeding her next year.here is a pic of her all grown up


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice RTBs. That rufescens looks very healthy, what are you feeding she ?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

redbellypacu said:


> Nice coloration on the red tail boa looks like mine when she was that small know she is a big girl 10'1".i am going to be breeding her next year.here is a pic of her all grown up
> [snapback]1018764[/snapback]​


WHOAH!

And nice tegu! I'd like to see more of the set-up too.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

and here is another one of us outside playing and she seen a cat and wanted to go and get it as a snack


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

redbellypacu said:


> and here is another one of us outside playing and she seen a cat and wanted to go and get it as a snack
> [snapback]1020561[/snapback]​


haha that would be somethin else, seeing a huge sanke chasing the neighbors cat.









J-Rod


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

cnice


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

thosue are so awosme pics


----------

